# (Pix) - my buddy's Porsche Carrera GT :)



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

The GT is an incredible German automobile.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Rockin :thumbup: I saw your 540 at Bullet, BTW :thumbup:


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

SONET said:


> I know someone who had one of those. He wasn't particularly fond of it, so he sold it and got this:


I particularly like the "Flintstones" tires on the back of the Bugatti. :yikes:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I think I'd have to work on my parking skills before I got an exotic.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

330Cane said:


>


This is why I could never be a Porsche engineer, knowing this was where my cars were headed.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> This is why I could never be a Porsche engineer, knowing this was where my cars were headed.


Like this?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

markseven said:


> Rockin :thumbup: I saw your 540 at Bullet, BTW :thumbup:


right on, thanks, how'd u know that's my car


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

SONET said:


> I know someone who had one of those. He wasn't particularly fond of it, so he sold it and got this:


Hmm... Wasn't a relative of yours with a Maybach, was it?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> Like this?


that 360 needs a rear challenge grill


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Like this?


A little zaino will take that right out.:thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> right on, thanks, how'd u know that's my car


IIRC, it was in one of the bays with the hood open, and I saw the s/c... that, and the framed pic in Micky's office gave it away. Travis confirmed that it was yours


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

markseven said:


> IIRC, it was in one of the bays with the hood open, and I saw the s/c... that, and the framed pic in Micky's office gave it away. Travis confirmed that it was yours


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

markseven said:


> IIRC, it was in one of the bays with the hood open, and I saw the s/c... that, and the framed pic in Micky's office gave it away. Travis confirmed that it was yours


Was there a picture of Jimmy's unblurred face under the hood?


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

LA525iT said:


> Was there a picture of Jimmy's unblurred face under the hood?


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

even the key chain is CF...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

TommyBahama said:


> even the key chain is CF...


My house key's keychain is carbon fiber.:str8pimpi


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

LA525iT said:


> Was there a picture of Jimmy's unblurred face under the hood?


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Bump.. What happened to Jimmy?


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

He was banned for awhile...

I think he broke the Douche TOU...


here is a pic of him


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Pfft, he does not need us, he has his own forum:

http://www.jimmy540i.com/forum/


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

gorgeous pix! uh how on earth did that car end up there in a ditch?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Missmodena310 said:


> gorgeous pix! uh how on earth did that car end up there in a ditch?


I got there only a few moments after it happened. There was a flash rainstorm (as bad as I've ever seen), and he spun out on the way back to the highway. It was supposed to have been delivered to it's new owner later that night. The dealer had to buy another (identical) car from a dealer just out of town to fulfill the delivery.


----------

